

The Data Analytics Handbook - brianliou91
http://www.analyticshandbook.com

======
sireat
For some reason the way the page asked for e-mail did not sit right for me.

Maybe because it wanted name, e-mail and reason for downloading, while the
payoff for entering all this information seemed rather uncertain.

~~~
furyluzt
After entering the email it gives you a link to the PDF. Here is the link so
you don't have to give up your email.
[https://leada.s3.amazonaws.com/handbook/Handbook_Pt1.pdf](https://leada.s3.amazonaws.com/handbook/Handbook_Pt1.pdf)

------
brokentone
Yes, but what is it?

